# 750-494 Leistungsmessklemme lib und datenübergabe auf einen anderen Controller



## RobbyJump (5 März 2019)

Moin,

für ein aktuelles Projekt muss ich eine 494 an einer 852er CPU betreiben.
Leider ist die nötige Lib "PowerMeasurement_494_02.lib" nirgends aufzufinden (oder ich bin zu unfähig mit der Wago Website und Google umzugehen).

Hat diese jemand oder direkt einen Link zur Hand?


Des Weiteren muss ich ein paar der Messwerte auf der Visu einer 831 darstellen
hierzu würde ich einfach den Fb_750_494_AC_Compact_01 nehmen und ein paar Vars als Netzvariable übergeben oder gibt es da einen schöneren Weg?


Danke
Gruß Robin


----------



## Mavorkit (6 März 2019)

Hi Robin,

die benötigten Bibliothenken findest du in der Building Automation Sammlung. Die zu finden ist zugegebener maßen nicht wirklich einfach. Google kann wohl die Wago Website nicht mehr so durchsuchen wie früher und bei der Klemme selbst ist leider die CoDeSys Bibliothek nicht unter den Downloads angegeben.

Zu den Variablen gibts nicht viele Möglichkeiten. Entweder Netzwerkvariablen oder die entsprechenden Werte über Modbus UDB oder TCP übertragen. Den Auswertebaustein selbst würde ich auch direkt auf dem Controller lassen, da die Energiemessklemme doch kein kleines E/A Abbild hat.

Gruß

Mavorkit


----------



## RobbyJump (6 März 2019)

Mavorkit schrieb:


> die benötigten Bibliothenken findest du in der Building Automation Sammlung.
> Mavorkit



Danke für deine Antwort

leider ist bei den ernthaltenen libs nur der baustein für die 493 und nicht die 494 drin und somit lässt sich das Beispielprogram nicht übersetzen.

Kann man das einfach umschreibenn und dire 493er bausteine nutzen? (unterschiedlich ist auf den ersten blick nur der strom 5A 493 1A 494)

Ansonnsten muss ich es gleich mal testen.

Danke


----------



## Mavorkit (6 März 2019)

Hi Robin,

stimmt, ich hatte nicht wirklich genau geschaut , nur etwas mit Power Measurement gelesen. Ich konnte auf der Wago Seite auch nicht wirklich etwas finden. Ich kann dur höchstens anbieten, dir eine Version die ich noch habe zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Die 393 Bibliothek kannst du leider nicht nehmen. Falls du es gemerkt hast, gibt es von jeder Klemme eine 1A und eine 5A Version.

Gruß

Mavorkit


----------



## RobbyJump (6 März 2019)

Wenn es eine für die 494 ist, wäre das super
Brauchst du eine Mailadresse o.ä. oder lädst du die irgendwo hoch?

Besten Dank


----------



## Renegade37 (16 März 2019)

Hi,

habe gerade das gleiche Problem. Könnte ich die Lib auch erhalten oder gibt es inzwischen einen Link zum Download?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (16 März 2019)

Hi zusammen,

siehe Anhang

Gruß NSN


----------

